# What is the Past Tense of the Verb "Forgo"?



## George Costanza

What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?

"Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?

Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.


----------



## Liability

avoidance.


----------



## jillian

it's forewent

the past participle is foregone

forego - Wiktionary


----------



## Valerie

George Costanza said:


> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.





Who skips dessert...?    lol





When you aren't sure how to articulate the proper tense, it is usually best to communicate by choosing a different way of saying the same thing... (such as I skipped dessert.)  


Jill is right, though... it's forewent.  Sounds awkward to say even though it's correct.

Forewent | Define Forewent at Dictionary.com


----------



## Care4all

foregone?


----------



## Care4all

ahhh forwent


----------



## Valerie

Care4all said:


> foregone?





The answer of forewent is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## George Costanza

Valerie said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who skips dessert...?    lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you aren't sure how to articulate the proper tense, it is usually best to communicate by choosing a different way of saying the same thing... (such as I skipped dessert.)
> 
> 
> Jill is right, though... it's forewent.  Sounds awkward to say even though it's correct.
> 
> Forewent | Define Forewent at Dictionary.com
Click to expand...


You win the prize!   (I had already scoped this one out - just wanted to see what a few of you might have to say.)

Yes, technically, "forewent" is correct.  But most authorities (at least the ones I saw) side with you, Valerie - that "forewent," while technically correct, is awkward at best.  Believe it or not, using a substitute word or phrase is the best way to go.  Hence, "I skipped dessert," as opposed to "I forewent dessert."

I know I certainly would use the former, as opposed to the latter.


----------



## JWBooth

George Costanza said:


> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.


  eschewed?


----------



## Mr. H.

Gesundheit


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> it's forewent
> 
> the past participle is foregone
> 
> forego - Wiktionary



Or foregone.


----------



## syrenn

George Costanza said:


> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.




Forwent.


----------



## Valerie

George Costanza said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who skips dessert...?    lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you aren't sure how to articulate the proper tense, it is usually best to communicate by choosing a different way of saying the same thing... (such as I skipped dessert.)
> 
> 
> Jill is right, though... it's forewent.  Sounds awkward to say even though it's correct.
> 
> Forewent | Define Forewent at Dictionary.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win the prize!  * (I had already scoped this one out - just wanted to see what a few of you might have to say.)
> *
> Yes, technically, "forewent" is correct.  But most authorities (at least the ones I saw) side with you, Valerie - that "forewent," while technically correct, is awkward at best.  Believe it or not, using a substitute word or phrase is the best way to go.  Hence, "I skipped dessert," as opposed to "I forewent dessert."
> 
> I know I certainly would use the former, as opposed to the latter.
Click to expand...




  I was gonna say...it always surprises me when someone posts a thread like this since the answer is so easily retrievable on the Google!  lol


----------



## Synthaholic

Valerie said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who skips dessert...?    lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you aren't sure how to articulate the proper tense, it is usually best to communicate by choosing a different way of saying the same thing... (such as I skipped dessert.)
> 
> 
> *Jill is right, though*... it's forewent.  Sounds awkward to say even though it's correct.
> 
> Forewent | Define Forewent at Dictionary.com
Click to expand...



Jill is always right - it gets tiresome!!!


----------



## Something_Else

Forgot


----------



## Mr.Nick

George Costanza said:


> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.



Good question....

I believe the prefix "for" is always "to precede or go ahead of" so your answer wouldn't include "for" - If it was it did it would be an oxymoron.

I suppose the Antonym  would be "before."...


----------



## Unkotare

Mr.Nick said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the past tense of the verb, "forgo"?  The present/future tense is easy: "I am forgoing dessert, thank you" or "I intend to forgo dessert at dinner tonight."  But what is the PAST tense of the verb, "forgo"?
> 
> "Last night at dinner I (?) dessert."  Forgoed?  Forwent?  Neither of those seem correct.  So what IS it?
> 
> Note: Do not confuse "forgo" (to do without) with "forego" (to precede or go ahead of).  We are only talking about the verb, "forgo" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question....
> 
> I believe the prefix "for" is always "to precede or go ahead of" so your answer wouldn't include "for" - If it was it did it would be an oxymoron.
> 
> I suppose the Antonym  would be "before."...
Click to expand...




Hey! Good job being stupid!


----------

